# Demonstration As To Why Your Tt Should Be A Good Match For Your Tv



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

*CLICK HERE TO WATCH*


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmmm...Yes, I've seen this one. It looks like a Land Rover Discovery. Being a LR owner and towing a 26' long TT it concerns me. However, we can't fully understand the circumstances that caused this incident from watching a (poor quality, no sound) camera-phone video.

Did the driver make an abrupt maneuver? Was there an unusually strong crosswind?? Did a tornado approach from the left??!!??

This video only shows an unfortunate event. Nothing more! If you want to prove something, state a logical, scientifically proven theory. Scare tactics are not very effective with this crowd.

I guess we should all own 1-Ton dually trucks if we want to tow a TT?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Was there an unusually strong crosswind??
> 
> This video only shows an unfortunate event. Scare tactics are not very effective with this crowd.
> 
> I guess we should all own 1-Ton dually trucks if we want to tow a TT?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I will put in my .02 on this.

The film was from a police car video from 1991. They were driving at least 66 mph and there was a massive cross wind from the left. The trailer was small and looked to be well within the towing range of the TV. As it was a single trailer of maybe 20 foot length but there was no sway control or weight distribution bars. Check out the smoke at the end of the wreak and you will see just how hard the wind was.

I would say they were just going too fast for the wind conditions. A larger TV would not have prevent the trailer from going over but may not have flipped itself.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Airboss said:


> ...
> Did the driver make an abrupt maneuver? Was there an unusually strong crosswind?? Did a tornado approach from the left??!!??
> 
> This video only shows an unfortunate event. Nothing more! If you want to prove something, state a logical, scientifically proven theory. Scare tactics are not very effective with this crowd.
> ...


Now we all know You-Tube doesn't need to include facts!!!









I'm thinking along the lines of Camper Andy. The trailer seems to be a resonable size, but was caught by a strong cross wind. This is the reason you wear seatbelts, and why it is good to have a safe vehicle... accidents do happen.

A 1 ton truck may have stayed on it's wheels, but I see this as more of an encouragement to investing in a safe vehicle so you are ok after the accident.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

That is the reason I will not drive a TV with a TT on it - you are all safer on the road.







Now give me a Mustang Cobra and then you will see me in action w/o a TT.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I will put in my .02 on this.
> 
> The film was from a police car video from 1991. They were driving at least 66 mph and there was a massive cross wind from the left. The trailer was small and looked to be well within the towing range of the TV. As it was a single trailer of maybe 20 foot length but there was no sway control or weight distribution bars. Check out the smoke at the end of the wreak and you will see just how hard the wind was.
> 
> I would say they were just going too fast for the wind conditions. A larger TV would not have prevent the trailer from going over but may not have flipped itself.


Agreed.
Bob


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Hmmm...Yes, I've seen this one. It looks like a Land Rover Discovery. Being a LR owner and towing a 26' long TT it concerns me. However, we can't fully understand the circumstances that caused this incident from watching a (poor quality, no sound) camera-phone video.
> 
> Did the driver make an abrupt maneuver? Was there an unusually strong crosswind?? Did a tornado approach from the left??!!??
> 
> ...


 Scare tactics? Did you ever flip over in a car before? We can all agree that there is no explanation of this but look before your very eyes that it did happen.

How long have you been towing for? After a few more years come back on this board and tell us about the near misses you have had. Then what you feel a more suitable TV would have done under the same scenario. My bet is that after 3 years you will be in a more suitable TV. It isn't scare tactics it is one gentlemen trying to remind us how crazy it is out there . Take it for what it is worth it might save you some grief down the road.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Hmmm...Yes, I've seen this one. It looks like a Land Rover Discovery. Being a LR owner and towing a 26' long TT it concerns me. However, we can't fully understand the circumstances that caused this incident from watching a (poor quality, no sound) camera-phone video.
> 
> Did the driver make an abrupt maneuver? Was there an unusually strong crosswind?? Did a tornado approach from the left??!!??
> 
> ...


I am taking my DW's standpoint and I am deleting my original reply here. I will however state fact in my intent. I had no intention of picking on any vehicle in particular or point fingers at anyone specifically. (I can't help it if someone feels guilty of something and has to attack me in their own defense). You said "State a logical scientific proven theory?" Ok here goes....In strong crosswinds and pulling a sail 2 times bigger than your vehicle, you may want to consider slowing down and pulling over till the WIND SHEAR drops. Also, I never said everyone should own a one ton dually if you want to tow. What I am saying is (as an analogy not literally), "If you have an Amigo, and want to pull a 31foot travel trailer in a 50 mph cross wind, it may be a bad idea (not only in a wind but also downhill). This is not considering the abuse on your vehicle, just speaking about safety here)."
This is just a guess though and only a suggestion to reconsider. Again, I did not mean to offend anyone, I simply meant to show a very unfortunate event that I hope we all only experience in u-tube video's and not in real life.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Hmmm...Yes, I've seen this one. It looks like a Land Rover Discovery. Being a LR owner and towing a 26' long TT it concerns me. However, we can't fully understand the circumstances that caused this incident from watching a (poor quality, no sound) camera-phone video.
> 
> Did the driver make an abrupt maneuver? Was there an unusually strong crosswind?? Did a tornado approach from the left??!!??
> 
> ...


No not a dually, but a 1 ton would be a good choice! .. LOL .. I don't think this post was meant to offend you or anyone else, just trying to show everyone what can happen.

If you think that your TV is a good and safe match for your TT, then you should not have taken any offense to this. But if you doubt your set up, please do what you can to make it safe for your family and mine. We are all Outbackers and want the site to grow, this is just another way of looking out for each other!

my 2 cents....................


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Even loaded tractor trailers get flipped by cross winds. And that is a pretty stout tow vehicle, hitched to a trailer in a fifth wheel configuration.

Let's put on our Vulcan ears and take this to it's logical conclusion...
Every time we see or hear about somebody pulling a TT and having a wreck, we _always_ assume it is the result of an unsafe TV to TT combination/setup. Therefore, logic dictates that if we are not towing a trailer, an accident would be impossible.

...but accidents happen, even when not towing. So there must be more to it than just the TV to TT combination and setup.

Bob


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

A "scientific proven theory" is a FACT!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Actually, *I* do think everyone should have a 1-ton to tow(see my sig)







, just doesn't have to be a dually.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

daves700 said:


> If you think that your TV is a good and safe match for your TT, then you should not have taken any offense to this. But if you doubt your set up, please do what you can to make it safe for your family and mine. We are all Outbackers and want the site to grow, this is just another way of looking out for each other!


Ditto....

I dont think there was any intent on placing guilt on any particular member here. If the TV in the video is coincidentally the same (or similar) to a members here im sure a conclusion can be drawn that it is just a coincidence. BUT if the coincidence hits home enough to concern anyone (as it does me) then take heed, be safe and do what you can to optimize the safety of you, your family and others.

I came here a few weeks ago with a new 32BHDS OB trailer and an F150 SuperCrew, what i thought was the best TV in the world, right? It works, it feels ok, im just a tiny bit over my weight limits but it will do just fine, wont it? I questioned modifications to make my TV better and was sharply criticized. (i wont mention any names but can now say - Thank you!) The situation opened my eyes to more than just doing what it takes to get by, I now am going to do whatever it takes to keep my family and the people around me as safe as possible by not only driving responsibily but using the proper equipment. that does not stop at TV's its also having a safe frame of mind. Our family will now be upgrading to an F350 Diesel.

On our FIRST trip up north towing our new OB we were traveling about 62mph when our familys excitment quickly turned to concern. We were passed by a Durango (im not singling anyone out) pulling a 28' TT. Shortly after, we saw the whole rig roll completely upside down and slide on to the shoulder of I-75. toys and equipment went everywhere. Needless to say, we stopped and took a break for a while. My wife told me that she was scarred and how can we be sure that this would not happen to our family. I thought back to the discussion that i was involved in on Outbackers.com and told her that we would conclude our trip as safely as possible and look in to the safest TV that we could afford. And thats what we will be getting.

I sort of rambled on here more than necessary, but just wanted to add some personal insight having been through the TV/TT learning process so recently. I have trailered large enclosed snowmobile trailers and 30' boats my whole adult life. I thought i knew it all. The educated and responsible members of this site along with the reality of the situation we witnessed made me reailize that the people here are only trying to help. Nobody is intentially being mean and nasty to individuals specifically but by trying to educate the members and friends by a transfer of knowledge and facts.

Sorry friends for the "short story", and thank you for what i have learned here over such a short amount of time. This video only helps me realize the reality of our hobby and the consequences of mother nature and / or improper planning. (as in my case - but Im going to correct it once and for all!!) At least then i have done all i can do. Accidents happen but poor planning can be avoided.

DT


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

NobleEagle

Thanks for pointing that video out. While we do not know everything that lead up to the wreck, and we don't know exactly what the TV and TT were, and we don't know if they had antisway, or even experience towing, we do know a couple of things:

They were going 60+ mph either in a heavy crosswind, or entered a heavy crosswind from behind a hill or something else that had been shielding them, (conservatively a 25 mph crosswind). It is pretty amazing how quickly they "lost it". Pretty sobering to think about.

Do I assume it was driver error, equipment or setup problems? No, I simply look at it, hope that everyone came out of it OK, and now next time I'm pulling in heavier winds, I'll think of that video and slow down some more, anticipate the wind and direction (or simply call it a day), and take care of my most precious cargo in the other seats.

Again thanks for posting the link, if you or anyone else finds things like that please do share them, it helps those of us who do not have a lot of experience learn what we need to be aware of and what we need to think about.

Carl


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok everybody, I think this is starting to sound like the "Dark Side", and so, I will not be reading this thread anymore.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok everybody, I think this is starting to sound like the "Dark Side", and so, I will not be reading this thread anymore.


Agreed. Thought I had accidently logged onto r-vee dot net. This is the unfortunate side of membership growth.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

No quote was identified so since these comments followed my response ill take them as being directed at me.

I hope my "short story" (or stories, i think there may have been 2 there) did not contribute to the dark-side persona of this thread. If it did I am sorry. I was just trying to explain that i find information like this from the members here very helpfull and was only expressing my situation and opinion.







i was not trying to criticize or riducule anyone and if someone found it offensive i appologize.

This place is great !! Hopefully membership growth only contributes to the great atmosphere that is present here.

DT


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

The point of this thread is noted.

The point of too much trailer for too little wheel base TV is also re-noted.

These are not issues to be offended by but to be taken seriously because ONLY YOU know if you are "towing" the line of safety for you and me.

I have my opinions about YOUR POSTED SET-UP but ONLY YOU can make the right choice.

Good luck to everyone who has read this thread and was made to think outside their comfort zone.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

So, I guess our GM hitch failure threads and the vehicles that were destroyed are Land Rover's fault.









Please stop being so sensitive. Paul simply pointed out a video of a vehicle getting flipped. We have seen plenty of pictures and diagrams of hitch failure scenes. There is a reason why some GM owners have switched their factory receivers. It was factual information with diagrams of parts and pictures from accident scenes.

Sometimes I just scratch my head and wonder..................................

TJS


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Can't we all just get along?


OK, I'll confess. I let myself get sucked into these conversations. Nobody is doubting the sincerity of the intent of anyone when it comes to this subject. There is a very deep pool of opinion concerning this. Sometimes, fact and opinion can get blurred. Sometimes the rhetoric can be taken personally. My opinion on this subject is very well known and if you don't know it, just check my signature.

I hike a lot of miles, especially on trails connected to or actually the Appalachian Trail. There is a wide disperity of opinion umung hikers about what gear you should take on a hike. I believe in ultralight, but some believe in kitchen sink. In the end it doesn't matter because, as we say on the trail, every person should just "Hike Your Own Hike." If you ask for opinion and get it, be gracious. If you are not asked for an opinion but choose to offer it, be truthful but kind. In the end we each and every one of us "Pull Our Own Trailer".

Reverie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our Paul? Trying to start something?? Naaaah, I don't believe it!!









Although it is obvious that the wind was the culprit here


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Our Paul? Trying to start something?? Naaaah, I don't believe it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
Go figgure, the ONE time I am not intending to be arguementative, someone jumps on my sh*%! lol


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Our Paul? Trying to start something?? Naaaah, I don't believe it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
Go figgure, the ONE time I am not intending to be arguementative, someone jumps on my sh*%! lol
[/quote]
Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> *CLICK HERE TO WATCH*


This one too: Click Here, too!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> *CLICK HERE TO WATCH*


This one too: Click Here, too!
[/quote]

LOL, I think we can all agree THAT TV was a bit small for the TT!

Wow, that first video (I couldn't see it from work) scares the heck out of me! The wind, I'm not sure that any TT setup would have taken that, or what appears to be, sudden jolt. I watched over and over to see what the driver could had done different, and its not clear that anything (short of speed, maybe, it didn't seem like that were going all that fast) would have help. Hard to tell.

BUT, this will make me pay more attention to the wind conditions up the road a bit, thanks for posting it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! That is an impressive video.

Whatever ones feeling may be of the combination, it should serve as a strong reminder of just how quickly things can go wrong. That driver was on their top before they even realized what was happening!

As far as the tone of the thread goes... I agree, a little too close to the dark side. Please share your opinions, but do so in a constructive and considerate way. Someday you may be on the one on the other end of the stick.

Good post Paul. A wake up call like that never hurt anybody.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Noble Eagle I think the video is a great reminder we all need to think of our safety. Pulling in Arizona the wind currents can be crazy. Will make me think about my families safety in the wind. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

I personally appreciate the reminder that these types of videos and threads communicate. It remindes me to slow down, double check my hitch set up each time we take off, ensure seatbelts are on, and enjoy the very purpose for which I purchased the RV and TV.

I am one who had a 1/2 ton truck with a 26ft trailer. Too many white knuckle experiences kept me from enjoying that which I wanted to enjoy. Purchased a Ford Excursion a bit ago and now have the opposite problem - remembering to slow down and be logical. I am human (and male!!) and so need constant reminding of what is appropriate and wise.









Thanks for the reminder and bless those that give us the experiences from which to learn.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Mark C and Family said:


> I personally appreciate the reminder that these types of videos and threads communicate. It remindes me to slow down, double check my hitch set up each time we take off, ensure seatbelts are on, and enjoy the very purpose for which I purchased the RV and TV.
> 
> I am one who had a 1/2 ton truck with a 26ft trailer. Too many white knuckle experiences kept me from enjoying that which I wanted to enjoy. Purchased a Ford Excursion a bit ago and now have the opposite problem - remembering to slow down and be logical. I am human (and male!!) and so need constant reminding of what is appropriate and wise.
> 
> ...


Well put !!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

what a cross wind...the smoke from the vehicle is blowing parallel to the ground. I saw a single axle on the camper get caught by a BIG crosswind. I am not sure where they were but in some places roads are shut down from high winds. The bridge from my county to the northern neck of VA has been shut down for cross winds. 66mph was too fast for that kind of wind. I think his set-up was fine, the wind just got him, probally a fluke. I havent seen another video like it. Just one of those things...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting video. What I get from it is things can happen quickly.

The police car was going 66 mph. You can see he is gaining on the vehicles in front but truthfully the beginning of the video is to short to correctly identify how fast or slow the TT was going. After staying on my wheels in a sandstorm while 2 tractor trailers were blown over certainly does not prove that my set up was better than theirs. They were in the wrong place at the wrong time when a severe gust happened.

John


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That was an interesting video.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Txcamper said:


> That was an interesting video.


Txcamper,
Thats a nice 1 ton you got there bud


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice video!!
"Sometimes a cigar is just a good smoke"--Sigmund Freud
david


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep wind blows anything over.. Just last year we had 5 semi's blow over in a 20 mile stretch.. They all were between 60-80000 lbs.. Here in Colorado's front range, you learn to respect the wind..

I have seen about as many 3/4 and 1 ton pu's towing 5th wheels blown over as I have semi's in my 2 million mile trucking career. Not to mention all the class a's tossed over too.

The tow behind camper people are smarter.. They know how wind toss our lil trailers around.. We get off the road quicker than many large motorhomes, 5th wheels, and semi's... Everyone naturally thinks bigger is better. Well many times, this isnt true. The biiger ones are the ones in the ditch.. lol they are the big headed ones who will stay out in windy conditions.

Its kinda funny, wind doesnt bother these big rigs much.. But when the wind is blowing 40-60 mph and us bigger rigs are still out there, there always has to be a rogue 90 mph wind that ruins the day for many. I have seen it way too many times.

This video shows what happens when wind tooses a camper over.. You all can see how fast it happens.. if the wind tossed a 20 foot camper that had a 1 ton pulling it, do any think things would have been any different.. Most times not.. The camper does the good ole police pit manuever on your tow vehicle. It tosses the rearend out quickly, so fast that even a 1 ton truck cannot react.. In most cases the camper always pulls the truck with it.. Even the 1 ton will flip..

So instead of bickering about too small of a tow rig, and how big one should have. Shouldnt this be a lesson about how fast things happen out there on the biways. This video simply tells us to respect the wind... When it tosses ya, it does it quick, with zero time to react.

Park your tow behind campers when winds are sustained above 35 mph.. Park your 5th wheels when winds are above 50 mph..

I park my semi when winds are above 65mph..

Reason.... There are rogue winds out there that will toss your whole rig to the ditch when you are approaching a max sustained wind for your combo.

Doesnt matter if its a semi, 1 ton, land rover or whatever.. Any vehicle out there can have a bad day very quickly!










Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> Txcamper,
> Thats a nice 1 ton you got there bud


Stirring the pot...again, i see....


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> Txcamper,
> Thats a nice 1 ton you got there bud


Stirring the pot...again, i see....








[/quote]
Who? Me? It was just an observation.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Whatever ones feeling may be of the combination, it should serve as a strong reminder of just how quickly things can go wrong. That driver was on their top before they even realized what was happening!
> 
> Good post Paul. A wake up call like that never hurt anybody.
> 
> ...


When I was young my parents had a small Terry TT. My dad was transfered from CA back to GA, we pulled the TT back to GA. We got as far as TX with the trailer. My dad was tired, so my mom drove. She had pulled the trailer quite a bit and always drove pretty slow. She knew everytime a semi passed my dad would move over a little to the edge of the road to help cut down on some of the cross wind the semi created. My dad had just dozed off when a semi passed us. The road had just been resurfaced and there was a 2" drop off where the new surfacing had not gone out all the way to the edge of the road, the trailer wheels got caught in the lower section of the road and started to sway then jack-kniffed. We went off the side of the road, the trailer flipped on it's top and flipped again landing back on it's wheels. I was sitting in the back seat watching the trailer flip and flop everywhere. When we finally came to a stop the trailer was still hitched to the car, we were extremely lucky the car didn't flip and no one was hurt. We didn't have sway bars, not even sure they had them back then (late 60's). It wasn't the semi's fault.

I don't mind telling you, I am 53 yrs old and *everytime* we pull our trailer that memory comes back to me...my nuckles are white when a semi passes us and I'm not driving. Will I ever pull our OB? No.

Hopefully everyone will look at this video as a wake up call and as many have said...just how fast things can go wrong. 
It's an experience I pray none of you or your children ever experience.

Juleen


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

B&J_GAKampers said:


> I don't mind telling you, I am 53 yrs old and *everytime* we pull our trailer that memory comes back to me...my nuckles are white when a semi passes us and I'm not driving. Will I ever pull our OB? No.
> 
> Hopefully everyone will look at this video as a wake up call and as many have said...just how fast things can go wrong.
> It's an experience I pray none of you or your children ever experience.
> ...


Juleen,
DW had a similar experience. 
In her case, a boat trailer jackknifed on a down hill turn. She drove it straight bu swore she never wanted a trailer to come around her again. 
When we committed to buying the 23RS we looked at Equalizer, Reese Dual-Cam, and Hensely Arrow. We found the money to get the HA. It hurt a first spending $$. But the piece of mind is priceless. Semis are not an issuse at all. The TV/TT over road changes handles like one vehicle.

I do not believe that the HA would have made much of a difference in the scenario above.








Nature can beat anything under certain conditions.

NobleEagle,
Thanks for the wake up call. But, I still hate to be reminded of my mortality.









Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder that we all can have our day ruined at the drop of a hat or a gust of wind, or anything else.

Years ago, I happened upon an accident with some kind of tv and trailer. Both were so destroyed that I wasn't sure what either was, and the tv was on its roof. The tt was scattered everywhere. Looked like someopne opened all the bags on a garbage truck and dmped them in the area. 
I didn't even have an inkling that I would ever be an owner of a tt but it really made an impact on my mind. I think I still am overcautious because of it.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I will put in my .02 on this.
> 
> The film was from a police car video from 1991. They were driving at least 66 mph and there was a massive cross wind from the left. The trailer was small and looked to be well within the towing range of the TV. As it was a single trailer of maybe 20 foot length but there was no sway control or weight distribution bars. Check out the smoke at the end of the wreak and you will see just how hard the wind was.
> 
> I would say they were just going too fast for the wind conditions. A larger TV would not have prevent the trailer from going over but may not have flipped itself.


Having driven in high crosswinds I think I would agree that a larger tow vehicle or a different hitch probably would not have made any difference. The only thing you can do is slow down.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the video. I found it sobering, and educational. It's always good not to let your guard down, and information like this can be a helpful VISUAL reminder of what CAN happen. Again, thanks for sharing the video.

HEIDI


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Holy cow I cant believe this video thread is still going. That video has been shown on television a million times it was super strong cross winds not a TV that caused it to roll. If it had been connected to a 1 ton that 1 ton would have rolled over too, maybe faster.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Holy cow I cant believe this video thread is still going. That video has been shown on television a million times it was super strong cross winds not a TV that caused it to roll. If it had been connected to a 1 ton that 1 ton would have rolled over too, maybe faster.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Holy cow I cant believe this video thread is still going. That video has been shown on television a million times it was super strong cross winds not a TV that caused it to roll. If it had been connected to a 1 ton that 1 ton would have rolled over too, maybe faster.


Some of us are rather new to towing TT's, and I can't say that I have ever seen a video like that, and appreciated the visual reminder of what can happen. Opps, I guess I just kept this thread going - hope it doesn't disturb anyone. This use to be such a nice forum, but recently, there has been a lot of complaining about people posting. I don't get it









HEIDI


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> Holy cow I cant believe this video thread is still going. That video has been shown on television a million times it was super strong cross winds not a TV that caused it to roll. If it had been connected to a 1 ton that 1 ton would have rolled over too, maybe faster.


Some of us are rather new to towing TT's, and I can't say that I have ever seen a video like that, and appreciated the visual reminder of what can happen. Opps, I guess I just kept this thread going - hope it doesn't disturb anyone. This use to be such a nice forum, but recently, there has been a lot of complaining about people posting. I don't get it









HEIDI
[/quote]

Heidi I don't care how much you post it is just that this video is deceiving and all the real facts are not known. A video like this will unnecessary scare a lot of people who are new to towing and I don't think that is a good thing. By all means post away the more the merrier. I just hate to have someone feel overly scared while towing after seeing this.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

By all means, ask away when it comes to towing. Do a search for the GM Hitch Failure threads. Search for it as well over on the dark side. Read as much as you can and make your own decision.

Posting questions about towing has nothing to do with the posting of smiley's to pad post count.

Post away.............

Tim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)




----------

